# San Bernard River



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm thinking of moving to the Brazoria County area. I will be close to the San Bernard river and was wondering if it was good for fishing and what kind being that close to the coast, appreciate any help.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

The San Bernard is the only river on the coast that doesn't open into a bay system I've heard, so it has that going against it. There are fishies in it, though, the usual suspects: reds, trouts, flounder.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't think the Brazos does either. There are no fish on the SB.


----------



## Flattys & Fattys (Dec 20, 2009)

My family has a house on the river. As tailshot said reds, trout, and flounder. We usually catch trout under the lights at night. Flounder have been excellent the last couple weeks.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mrschasintail said:


> I don't think the Brazos does either. There are no fish on the SB.


Ha. That's funny. No fish in the SB. 
There are also several back lakes around the mouth. McNeil, Cow Trap, Cedar Lake, Jones Lakes etc. Most are shallow and loaded with oyster reefs. An aluminum boat is popular around here.


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

I have noticed that the catch in the San Bernard has fallen off each year for the last several years, even with the re-opening of the mouth a few years back.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

A guy I work with told me that the mouth is closing back up. Anyone else notice this?

RR


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Sediment coming down the coastline from the Brazos has narrowed the mouth and there is a shallow sand bar across much of it. It is obvious from Google Earth.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

LarryG said:


> I have noticed that the catch in the San Bernard has fallen off each year for the last several years, even with the re-opening of the mouth a few years back.


That's been my experience. I caught way more before they opened it up.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

rat race said:


> A guy I work with told me that the mouth is closing back up. Anyone else notice this?
> 
> RR


Wouldn't surprise me. I went to one of the Corps meetings before they opened it back up. The plan was to start budgeting to bring a smaller dredge in to maintain it every 5 years (they hoped) so they wouldn't have to bring in that big dredge and cut through 500 yards of beach like they did the last time.


----------



## M.Taylor (May 16, 2011)

I live on the san bernard river by 2 J's. The fishing on the san bernard is awesome. I have caught many trout during fall and many limits during winter. i have caught my limit in 10 mins or less at the mouth many times and just played the cull game. It's like anywhere else, sometimes it's good...sometimes its not.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Ever been to the Monkey Fist?


----------



## freakarm73 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been fishing the SBR for 36 years and have always caught tons of fish there. I was there a couple weeks back and the mouth is closing up a bit but there is still plenty of flow through there. Caught a bunch of trout and drum last time have caught many reds there as well.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm at the bait camp and there a few complaints from the customers. It's just like other areas. Either you know what you are doing and catch fish or you feed the fishy's. In my opinion it is a well kept secrete of those who put the time in. 
Hell my neighbors brought home a boat load of reds last weekend and were never 10 minutes from home.


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

chapman53559 said:


> I'm at the bait camp and there a few complaints from the customers. It's just like other areas. Either you know what you are doing and catch fish or you feed the fishy's. In my opinion it is a well kept secrete of those who put the time in.
> Hell my neighbors brought home a boat load of reds last weekend and were never 10 minutes from home.


Your location says "Rivers End". Are you on Fishermans Isle?


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nope I'm across from the Vol. F.D. I'm the 2nd house in the neighborhood.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*SB*

Its fantastic when the mouth is open VG when it ain't .Great winter fishing too.Your minutes away from LJ with great Hospitals and Academy.And a run either way on the ICW leads to more fun and fish...CVA34


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> I don't think the Brazos does either. There are no fish on the SB.


yeah, no fish *on* the bernard, but there are some *in* it
:biggrin: :biggrin:

http://www.wadefishing.com/trophytrout.htm



> Jason Finley - I caught this big girl on the San Bernard river on April 17, 2003. At 31-1/2" 9 lbs.- 8oz., it set a new state water-body record according to the Texas Parks & Wildlife. Believe it or not, I caught it on a trout rig. Sweeny, Texas


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

cva34 said:


> Its fantastic when the mouth is open VG when it ain't .Great winter fishing too.Your minutes away from LJ with great Hospitals and Academy.And a run either way on the ICW leads to more fun and fish...CVA34


That's funny you mention hospitals. Are you a Bill Dance blooper reel on the water? JK. 
Every year I see a hawg of a trout come out of the Cedar lakes like the picture above and that's just the ones I see.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

I appreciate the input guys. I'm from central texas where I know how to fish the lakes and streams there so this is all new to me. I'll watch, ask questions, and learn.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

then you'll do good on the river and ICW becuase you probably aren't yet stuck on wading and drifting shallow water only


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

chapman53559 said:


> Nope I'm across from the Vol. F.D. I'm the 2nd house in the neighborhood.


 My weekend place is directly across from the mouth of McNeills at Rivers End. Are they selling live shrimp at the bait shop near you again?


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

LarryG said:


> My weekend place is directly across from the mouth of McNeills at Rivers End. Are they selling live shrimp at the bait shop near you again?


I am the bait shop. We are catching the same maggots every else has. I haven't trucked any over here from the other bait camp in Sargent, because the cost out weighs the profit. We can't shrimp the gulf until July so it's hurry up and wait.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

nice to see a bait shop is open again... I have heard of the stories of shrimp boats and bait stands but never thought I'd see the day again...


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Great Googly Moogly it's raining! Fresh water makes the shrimp grow.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> nice to see a bait shop is open again... I have heard of the stories of shrimp boats and bait stands but never thought I'd see the day again...


 Starting at the San Bernard next step the whole Texas coast. Bait Pimpin' Baby.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 17, 2005)

Send me a PM when you get down. Even though live close, don't fish it like I should, but if I want to do a quick trip I'll toss one of the yaks in the truck, actually prefer over the PB for those trips.

BTW - Thanks chapman53559 for letting me use the baitcamp to launch. Even though long paddle like the idea of someone keeping an eye on the vehicle. Will have to stop by next time I'm down there.

Also last time at 2J's noticed new owners. Do you know if they are going to make changes, they were kinda of busy so we didn't bother them.


----------

